# New Laptop for 75k-80k



## vaibhav23 (Jun 19, 2015)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
75k-80k
Could not extend it any further

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
web browsing, programming , gaming

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
would want to have a laptop with good battery life

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
nothing like that but would want a laptop with good ASS

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Display should be full hd and battery life is a must
Would want to avoid a laptop that heats up a lot
Not a big gamer but would want a future proof laptop which can play games at med settings for 2-3 yrs


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2015)

Ask a quote from AZOM SYSTEMS


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 20, 2015)

Would prefer to buy laptop from local shop


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 20, 2015)

^ You want future proof laptop which can play games at med settings for 2-3 yrs then forget about getting any one from Lenovo, Dell, HP, etc locally.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 20, 2015)

Still what is the best one I can get locally


----------



## kaelthas (Jun 20, 2015)

I would suggest that you buy ASUS ROG GL552 locally. I bought it locally for 72k.

Specs-

i7 4720HQ 2.6 - 3.6 ghz
8 GB 1600mhz RAM (upgradable to 16 gb)
2 GB GTX 950m ddr3
1TB 7200RPM
FHD IPS DISPLAY

Comes with ASUS gaming mouse, CERBERUS headset and Backpack. I will write a review of it soon.

PS- Display is awesome way better than most laptops especially Lenovo y50
PPS- Running GTA V on fhd high-ultra settings without lag, Witcher 3 on 768p High settings without lag.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jun 20, 2015)

kaelthas said:


> I would suggest that you buy ASUS ROG GL552 locally. I bought it locally for 72k.
> 
> Specs-
> 
> ...



I got it for 58k  Btw that laptop is a beast..


----------



## Night-Rider (Jun 20, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> I got it for 58k  Btw that laptop is a beast.. 



Nice. How did you get it for so less?


----------



## kaelthas (Jun 20, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> I got it for 58k ������ Btw that laptop is a beast.. ��



You must have got it from ebay (thai imported). IMO if someone can extend budget they should buy from India only. The ebay listing had no accessories and a TN display. Although for 58k its still a good deal.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jun 20, 2015)

kaelthas said:


> You must have got it from ebay (thai imported). IMO if someone can extend budget they should buy from India only. The ebay listing had no accessories and a TN display. Although for 58k its still a good deal.



No.. I got a laptop bag & mouse with it


----------



## kaelthas (Jun 20, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> No.. I got a laptop bag & mouse with it



Nice 

Laptop is really a beast. Really VFM also. It can be regarded as a lenovo killer


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jun 20, 2015)

kaelthas said:


> Nice
> 
> Laptop is really a beast. Really VFM also. It can be regarded as a lenovo killer



Yep 

U on win 7 or 8.1 ?

Btw mine has 4gb 950m .. U have 2gb..  Though that doesnt make much diff. Still


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 20, 2015)

The asus laptop has gtx950m ddr3 which is slower than the gtx860m in y50.
so which one should I consider buying 
And are there any new laptops being released within a month
when would the lenovo y50 with gtx 960m be most probably released in india


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jun 20, 2015)

vaibhav23 said:


> The asus laptop has gtx950m ddr3 which is slower than the gtx860m in y50.
> so which one should I consider buying
> And are there any new laptops being released within a month



Yes but if u get it under 60k from ebay it would be a bang for a buck  Wait for the new stock.. It will be in stock in a few days.. Or else if u want better performance in your budget (75-80k) go for y50 

Though its not worth to pay 15k extra for 860m.


----------



## kaelthas (Jun 20, 2015)

vaibhav23 said:


> The asus laptop has gtx950m ddr3 which is slower than the gtx860m in y50.
> so which one should I consider buying
> And are there any new laptops being released within a month
> when would the lenovo y50 with gtx 960m be most probably released in india



y50 comes with a very poor TN display panel and slow HDD.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 20, 2015)

Any laptop with DDR3 950M is not worth over 60k even with warranty. I would've recommended clevo from xotic PC but since you want warranty, you need to compromise on the specification part.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 20, 2015)

What is the warranty on the Asus laptop?
The thing is that my dad is getting 70k(from company) to buy an electronic product but the imp. requirement is that the product must have atleast 3 years warranty


----------



## kaelthas (Jun 21, 2015)

vaibhav23 said:


> What is the warranty on the Asus laptop?
> The thing is that my dad is getting 70k(from company) to buy an electronic product but the imp. requirement is that the product must have atleast 3 years warranty



The manufacturer warranty is one year. You can inquire locally if they give 3 years. If not so, many HP laptops have 3 year warranty so you can check em out.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2015)

Just don't ditch 970m/960m over extra warranty period.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 21, 2015)

I am not sure which laptop to buy.Would contact asus for knowing about extra warranty
If that does not happen then I would have to buy lenovo y50
contacted azom systems and they said that the min priced laptop will be for 90k(gtx 960m 6gb)


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

Shoot a email to the Asus CC regarding your quarry.


----------



## ichigomady (Jun 22, 2015)

ASUS has BACK TO SCHOOL offer which provides extended warranty as quoted below:


> ASUS Back to School Kit consists of following for all the purchase between June 10, 2015 to June 30, 2015:
> 
> For Notebook (Intel Core i3 & above), AIO ET2040 & Pentium/ Celeron offer worth INR 8,550/-
> 1.  Warner Bother Batman Series Kit Consisting of Headphone & Wireless Mouse worth INR 3,500/-
> ...



Terms and Conditions | ASUS Back to School Offer


----------

